# Finger-like things on lower lip?



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it's called "lemurine toothbrush" (spelling might not be correct) and all dogs I have had have had the "serrated" look to their flews.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I learned something new today. 
Sometimes When she's really excited, Honey will rub the side of her face against my cheek. 
Yuck!!! I call these 'octopus kisses' because those lemurine toothbrushes(?) feel gross and slimy! lol


----------



## BeesleBug (May 16, 2018)

Good to know! Thank you


----------

